# Head not engaged



## Jen81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,

I had a midwife appointment on Weds at 40 weeks and she said there was no point doing a sweep because the head isn't engaged. I guess that means there is no chance of the baby coming anytime soon! Having done some reading I've seen that this can be quite common with a second baby but less so with first one, who normally engage earlier. Now I'm worrying about why the head isn't engaged. Are you able to offer any suggestions about why it might not be engaged at this stage? I've been sitting on ball, walking etc to try to encourage it, but with little success.

Thank you very much

Jen x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jen 

Sometimes the head doesn't engage until you start labour on 2nd and subsequent pregnancies. 

I would give yourself another few days. Has she arranged to see you again? 

Kaz cxxxx


----------



## Jen81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Kaz,

Thank you very much for your reply. This is my first baby which is why I'm wondering why the head hasn't started to engage yet?  She took pity on me I think and has arranged for another midwife to see me tomorrow to see whether she can do a sweep but I don't feel like it's started to engage since Weds so am not too hopeful!

Thanks
Jen xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ah Jen sorry should have read your signature!!! 

Discuss with your midwife today as she has your full history. 

Have you got a date for induction or to go for review at the hospital?

Kaz x


----------



## Jen81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Kaz,

She said today she just doesn't think baby is ready to come out yet! She's going to come again on Tues at 40+6 & I think that's when they would try to book me in for induction (they'll let me go 12 days over). Think I just need to be patient, which doesn't come easy!

Thank you for taking the time to reply.

Thanks
Jen xx


----------



## Jen81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just to update for anyone who might be looking at this with a similar question, I was induced at 9 days over but by the time I went to hospital the head was 3/5 engaged and I was 3cm dilated so things starting to happen on their own. It seems some are just later to engage than others & I didn't need to be worried. Our little boy is perfect x


----------

